# تصميم قواعد + لبشة + خوازيق + قواعد مشتركة



## amr_zaki (27 يناير 2008)

Dimensional Solutions, software

تصميم القواعد و قواعد الخزانات
http://www.dimsoln.com/DimSoln/downloads/F3dZip.exe

تصميم الاساسات الحصيرية ( اللبشة
http://www.dimsoln.com/DimSoln/downloads/M3DZip.exe

تصميم الخوازيق
http://www.dimsoln.com/DimSoln/downloads/S3DZip.exe

تصميم القواعد المشتركة بين عمودين
http://www.dimsoln.com/DimSoln/downloads/C3dZip.exe


جميع الكراكات موجودة بالموقع التالى
http://crackzplanet.com/index_1_d_6.html


----------



## م عامر (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بك
بس ياريت تحديد الكراك اللازم لكل برنامج لأن الكراكات متعددة
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hoiyemen (27 يناير 2008)

Thank you for your great Efforts


----------



## م محمود يسن (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور والله الاخ والزميل


----------



## المهندس النحيف (28 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا
ارجو المزيد والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات


----------



## البوليتكنك (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بك
بس ياريت تحديد الكراك اللازم لكل برنامج لأن الكراكات متعددة


----------



## تورابورا (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا 
و لكن رابط الكراك محظور في الامارات ....نرجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول على الكراك المطلوب


----------



## محمدفؤاد (29 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.walee (29 يناير 2008)

الاخ العزيز المفروض ان تكمل جميلك وترفق الكراك الخاص بالبرامج اعلاه ولا تضطرنا الى دخول مواقع اما محظورة او فيها مسائل اخرى محرمة وبارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خير الجزاء وللعلم الكراك غير موجود ولقد اضعت من وقتي الكثير محاولا ايجاد شيء وللاسف لم افلح .


----------



## المجاز (29 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (30 يناير 2008)

يا اخي العزيز 
اذا عمل احدكم عملا فاليتقنه
اين الكراك لهذه البرامج حتي تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahya1975 (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## يوسف عيسىا (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## تخحا (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم أخيكم حسام محمد 
طالب بكلية الهندسة 
أريد مشرعات فى الخرسانة


----------



## مسنيسا (28 فبراير 2008)

ابحث عن برنامج ليبنات خاص بالهيدروليك الري


----------



## الاساس (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ولكن من الصعب الحصول على الكراك!!!


----------



## العبقرية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى الكريم اين الكراكات


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسه نرمين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على البرامج
لكن الله يسامحك يا أخي موقع الكراك به صور جنسية


----------



## رمزي2009 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس اليمني (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اين الكراك يااخي -سامحك الله


----------



## amr_zaki (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الى جميع الاخوة الذين يسالون على الكراك
الكراكات موجود فى الرابط فى بداية الموضوع
و اسمائها كالاتى
DIMSOLN COMBINED 3D V3.6.1 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN COMBINED 3D V3.8.0 :: 248 Kb :: 21.06.05
DIMSOLN COMBINED 3D V4.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.3.0 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.4.0 :: 248 Kb :: 21.06.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.5.0 :: 248 Kb :: 28.07.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.5.2 :: 248 Kb :: 19.10.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.6.1 :: 248 Kb :: 28.06.06
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V3.8.5 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V3.8.6 :: 248 Kb :: 21.06.05
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V3.8.8 :: 248 Kb :: 15.12.05
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V4.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07
DIMSOLN MAT 3D V3.8.4 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN MAT 3D V3.8.8 :: 248 Kb :: 15.12.05
DIMSOLN MAT 3D V4.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07
DIMSOLN SHAFT 3D V2.5 :: 248 Kb :: 22.08.05
DIMSOLN SHAFT 3D V3.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07


و طبعا جميع ملفات الكراك تبدأ ب DIMSOLN اسم الشركة صاحبة البرامج!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amr_zaki (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*مش انا السبب*



bishr قال:


> مشكور على البرامج
> لكن الله يسامحك يا أخي موقع الكراك به صور جنسية



اسف ليك 
و لكن 99 % من مواقع الكراك بها صور جنسية 
و طبعا مش انا اللى ساعدت على وضعها هناك
و كذلك مش انا الل ساعدت على الافلام و الاعلانات و الفديو كليبات الموجودة فى التلفزيون


----------



## amr_zaki (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحديد الكراك اللازم لكل برنامج لأن الكراكات متعددة*



م عامر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله بك
> بس ياريت تحديد الكراك اللازم لكل برنامج لأن الكراكات متعددة
> ولك مني جزيل الشكر



فى كل برنامج لو دخلت على قائمة help-about
ستجد رقم اصدار البرنامج الموجود عندك و باتالى ستعرف اى ملف كراك يجب تحميلة


----------



## إسلام علي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

amr_zaki قال:


> اسف ليك
> و لكن 99 % من مواقع الكراك بها صور جنسية
> و طبعا مش انا اللى ساعدت على وضعها هناك
> و كذلك مش انا الل ساعدت على الافلام و الاعلانات و الفديو كليبات الموجودة فى التلفزيون


شكراً لك
طيب على الأقل تنبيه أنا عارف أنه حضرتك لم تضعها 
وشكراً طبعاً أنت تقصد النفع 
لكن في مشكلة البرنامج لا يقبل بالكراك 
DIMSOLN MAT 3D V4.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07
الرقم بالأحمر لم يقبل


----------



## اسلام الكبير (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## menshaweeey (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## احمد السماحى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المواد المفيده


----------



## بسام.م.ب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكن بدون معرفة ايجاد الكراك من الموقع فما الفائدة ومرة ثانية لك جزيل الشكر.............


----------



## omezon (8 نوفمبر 2008)

tammaaaaaaaaaaaaam ya bashaa ...w eshta ya m3lem .. w sba7na nade isa ..
yala m36lkosh ba2a


----------



## م.أحمد عطوان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير عهالموضوع الرائع ويا ريت تحدد الكراك لكل برنامج


----------



## المهندسالجديد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا اخي العزيز على المجهود الرئع
ولو انت قادر على تحديد الكرك يكون الموضوع اسهل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fadi522 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه يا عسل...........


----------



## ابراهيم الاستشارى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فيين ياهندسة


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكررررراااارارارارارا

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rwmam (12 ديسمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك والف شكر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
مجهود رائع فعلا


----------



## مسلم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مفيش اخ كده ربنا يكرمه ويشوف لنا حل في موضوع الكراكات ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

وبعدين فعلا الواحد مش فاهم حاجة في الموقع الغريب ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس اليمني (23 يناير 2009)

*أخي العزيز ارجو منك تنزل الكراكات وكمل جميلك والا احذف الموضوع وتحياتي*

DIMSOLN COMBINED 3D V3.6.1 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN COMBINED 3D V3.8.0 :: 248 Kb :: 21.06.05
DIMSOLN COMBINED 3D V4.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.3.0 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.4.0 :: 248 Kb :: 21.06.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.5.0 :: 248 Kb :: 28.07.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.5.2 :: 248 Kb :: 19.10.05
DIMSOLN DSANCHOR V2.6.1 :: 248 Kb :: 28.06.06
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V3.8.5 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V3.8.6 :: 248 Kb :: 21.06.05
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V3.8.8 :: 248 Kb :: 15.12.05
DIMSOLN FOUNDATION 3D V4.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07
DIMSOLN MAT 3D V3.8.4 :: 248 Kb :: 5.03.05
DIMSOLN MAT 3D V3.8.8 :: 248 Kb :: 15.12.05
DIMSOLN MAT 3D V4.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07
DIMSOLN SHAFT 3D V2.5 :: 248 Kb :: 22.08.05
DIMSOLN SHAFT 3D V3.0.0 :: 248 Kb :: 11.10.07


----------



## زيدون الباز (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فراس مهنا (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا رابط الكراكات غير متاح في المملكة
بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## سامي حداد (12 يوليو 2009)

عموما مشكورين ياباش مهندس


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (13 يوليو 2009)

موقع كله صور فاضحة
لية كده اخى الكريم؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 يوليو 2009)

*foundation Design - GEO5*

جزاك الله خيرا 

وشكرا لك علي التعريف بالبرنامج , الواضح ان من مستخدميه شركات كبري مثل:Technip USA
Foster Wheeler Corporation
ABB Lummus Global
كما هو مذكور بالموقع http://www.dimsoln.com/DimSoln/clients.html

_وفي أنتظار الكراك الصحيح
_
وايضا أضيف هذا البرنامج الرائع في foundation Design وهوGEO5 

http://www.finesoftware.eu/geotechnical-software/
وانا ابحث عن كراكه ايضا
ويمكنك تنزيل نسخه demo

ويمكنك تصميم كل العناصر الانشائيه التاليه بأستخدام هذا البرنامج:

Abutment
Beam
Cantilever Wall
Earth Pressures
FEM
Gabion
Gravity Wall
Ground Loss
Masonry Wall
Micropile
Nailed slopes
Pile CPT
Piles
Plate
Prefab Wall
Redi Rock Wall
Rock Stability
Settlement
Sheeting Check
Sheeting Design
Slope Stability
Spread Footing
Terrain
Tunnel
,واليكم بعض الصور






















Tunnel Design
















http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## essam awad11 (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب ،لكن رجاء ارسال الكراك بطريقه سهله لأن الموقع المذكور كبير وعايم ،ولما بنشيك عليه بنلقى موجود بلوك
فالرجاء تسهيل ذلك وجزيت خيرا .


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف الطاووس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## حمزه العماني (7 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بك
بس ياريت تحديد الكراك اللازم لكل برنامج لأن الكراكات متعددة*​


----------



## حمزهههههه (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اه يا بشمهندس عمرو ياااااااااااااااريت الكراك


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (8 ديسمبر 2009)

برجاء من الأخ الزميل صاحب الموضوع رفع الكراكات على موقع رفع مثل 4shared لأن الموقع محظور الدخول إليه 
في السعودية
وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمودشمس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ارجو رابط جديد للكراك لانه لا يفتح عندي


----------



## salim salim (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف ادخل الكراكات خاااااااااالص
ياريت تفيدنى


----------



## tahab (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم : 
مشكور على مجهودك بس يا ريت اتكمل المعروف وتحدد الكركات


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن ترفع الكراك على المنتدى وتريحنا من التعب ده


----------



## سالم فضل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يظهر ان الباش مهندس مش عارف يجيب الكراك . وبلاش الحركات


----------



## alla eldin (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## علي الرفاعي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت صنيعا يا صديقي ممنوووووون


----------



## شريف حماقى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## إبراهيم كف (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## benrezek (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مع مزيد من العطاء


----------



## eslam.mousa (23 يناير 2010)

*أريد شئ لتصميم قواعد السور يا جماعه*

لو عندي سور و السور ده جار كيف يتم نصميم السور يا جماعه
شكرا
أخوكم في الله


----------



## هندسة شبرااا (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على مجهودك وارجوا منك المزيد


----------



## تامر أبو العلا (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## الصحناوى (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## Salah eldin (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على الإضافة


----------



## إبراهيم كف (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم إخوانى المهندسين . شكرا أخى على الملفات ولكن الكراك محجوب فى السعودية . برجاء إيجاد وسيلة لمعرفة الكراك . وشكرا .


----------



## sayed_teba (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا 
و لكن رابط الكراك محظور في السعودية ....نرجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول على الكراك المطلوب


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## al araby 82 (28 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
**نرجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول على الكراك المطلوب*


----------



## mona_fawzy (26 مارس 2010)

لا يوجد كراك لبرنامج mat3d..
وشكرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (26 مارس 2010)

*شكرأ جزيلاأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ*

شكرأ جزيلاأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا 
و لكن رابط الكراك محظور في السعودية ....نرجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول على الكراك المطلوب
نرجو أعادة رفع الكراكات على 4shared


----------



## محمدعماد (31 مارس 2010)

موقع الكراكات يحتوى على صور محرمة والعياذ بالله


----------



## فادى اسعد حسن (3 أبريل 2010)

تسلم


----------



## white_eagle (27 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد 977 (27 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
لكن روابط البرامج و الكراك لا تعمل


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## سامح جورجى (13 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## سامح جورجى (13 أغسطس 2010)

رابط الكراك محجوب داخل السعوديه


----------



## فؤاد خليفة (20 ديسمبر 2012)

* مشكور مهندس عمر*


----------



## sara adnan (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## M.M.S (20 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعة اللي عمال يسال عن الكراك انا حملت البرنامج بالكراك بتاعه خد اسم الكراك اللي حطة البشمهندس علي جوجل ونزل نسخة كاملة من البرنامج
ولكن البرنامج مش سهل وعايز دراسة وكمان وحداته مش المتعارف عليها (ton.meter).....
وانا حاولت اشتغل عليه معرفتش ...
يعني نصيحة من اخ متضيعش وقتك...
وفي النهاية اشكر البشمهندس صاحب الموضوع لانه اراد النفع وربنا يجازيه خير الجزاء.


----------



## emadaemada (21 ديسمبر 2012)

nxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

